# Nipping while playing?



## papricka (Apr 2, 2007)

when I am playing with my two new girls(probably about 6 weeks old) they are nipping(I wouldn't even call it that) but is that natural? Are they just playing?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Do you mean just mouthing your fingers? Really playful rats will do this when they're excited and popcorning around


----------



## papricka (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes, That is exactly what they are doing! :lol: 
thanks night.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah my boys do that to. They dont bite down they just put there teeth one me! Hehe, its cute becuase they are so gentle with me, but when my BF is playing with them they will get rougher! They love playing with him...I guess its boys being boys


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

What's popcorning? (yes, I'm stupid. Been wondering that for awhile.)


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

popcorning is when they bounce and jump around like poping popcorn. My Little ones are at peak popcorn lol.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I didn't know that, either. Suppose it's obvious, really. I call it bunny hopping.


----------

